# Will this cooler suit my chip type?



## bunraku (May 30, 2005)

Hi. Just got an AMD 8350 and am finding the stock cooler far too loud. 

I am using a Gigabyte 990 motherboard and am wondering if this cooler fits my chip? I'm not too sure if it's classed as AM3 or something else?

http://www.corsair.com/en/hydro-series-h55-quiet-cpu-cooler


Thanks


----------



## Frost_Byte (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi bunraku. Yes that cooler will work just fine. If you want a very good affordable Air Cooler that is nearly silent also consider the Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo.

Cooler Master: Hyper 212 EVO


----------



## bunraku (May 30, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. Got the Evo. Considerably cheaper and good reviews.


----------



## Frost_Byte (Oct 18, 2015)

Good purchase! No chance of leakage and very quiet.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The H55 will mount to your AM3+ socket, however, the cooler is probably under strength for the 8350.

PS: No chance of leakage with the H55 either; unless of course you have a habit of fiddling with things you should not. By the way, if you mention leakage from the LC, you should also mention the chance of a heavy heat sink becoming dislodged and falling off, thus damaging whatever it strikes on the way down, plus leaving the CPU with no cooling whatsoever.


----------



## Frost_Byte (Oct 18, 2015)

The H55 isn't under strength. Even the _stock_ AMD HSF it under strength either it just runs at high RPM under load. Either one will do fine a hyper 212 evo or an H55 with an AMD FX 8350. A heavy heatsink becoming dislodged is something that would usually happen during shipping of an entire PC during shipping not during normal usage unless you have nearly totally screwed up with the installation method. In either case, installing water or air you need to follow instructions. If you do that you will be fine.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Actually, the two instances that I witnessed (the results anyway), were after the AMD retention brackets failed. On each,one of the dogs which the clamp fastens to broke off.


----------

